# Copie de fichiers



## Tobias2017 (9 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, sur une partition macOS X, si je copie un dossier d'un disque à un autre, et que plusieurs fichiers sont déjà sur le disque-cible,  j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et me demande si je veux Fusionner, Ecraser ou Arrêter. Mais sur Windows 10, est-ce aussi le cas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Octobre 2020)

Sous Windows: écraser ou ignorer


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2020)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Mais sur Windows 10, est-ce aussi le cas?


Sous Windows, tu n'auras pas les mêmes options et à juste titre, tu n'auras qu'une demande d'écrasement ou ignorer des fichiers/dossiers !


----------

